# Haute Route



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

hardasacatshead said:


> Anybody done this? I friend is organising a trip and wants to know if I'm keen. Looks quite amazing. Gives me an excuse to buy a split too
> 
> Haute Route - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Haute Route - Snowboard Haute Route
> McNab Snowboarding - snowboard coaching and guiding, snowboarding in Chamonix


Nothing to add except that looks f'in sweet and just got added to my bucket list!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The Haute Route is a classic. Rumor has it though that it is not exactly an ideal snowboard/splitboard tour, and actually that goes the same for skiers wanting to get a lot of downhill. 

This was originally a "skinny skiers" route. I do believe over the years people have worked out ways to do this that make more of a downhillers route, but there is only so much you can do. Again, a classic, just have to make sure you have the mind set. 

There are some newer multi day trails that are supposed to be of better quality as far as the downhill riding is concerned.


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

Yeah I was always under the impression it was more of hiking / mountaineering trek

Still would be amazing - definitely a bucket list item


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Yep you guys are right in that it's more of a trek than a downhill oriented trip. But that's ok, I think it'd be an amazing experience and would really get me hungry to do more similar trips. 

I've only recently met the guy organising a trip but he's a really nice guy (for a Brit ). As a general rule I say that good people attract other good people so I'd imagine the rest of the crew (all Brits) will be plenty of fun. Unless one of them is PowerdermanDan in which case I'll push him off a fucking cornice into an eternal crevasse.  But seriously... I will. 

I'll keep you guys updated anyway, if I commit to it then I'll probably start quizzing you guys on splitboard equipment. I'm looking your way killclimbz :thumbsup:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I just wanted to make sure you knew what it was. The Haute Route might be the signature hut to hut trail in the world. Most certainly a feather in your cap and an experience you are not likely to forget. I think you have the right attitude. You should get in on it.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

I toured the Argentière glacier last winter when I was in Chamonix, which is the first part of the Haute Route. Unbelievable views, go search for my trip report for some pics. But as a couple people already said, its not ideal for splitboarders. Lots of transitioning or skiing in tour mode. The guide I hired leads a Haute Route tour at least once a year and said it was very rare to see splitboarders on the tour. Still something that would be an amazing trip, but honestly just touring anywhere near Chamonix is an absolutely unbelievable experience in itself. I'm definitely going back sometime in the future for more touring.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

I remember seeing your trip report mate, looked fantastic. I actually did the Mer de Glace in March last year with two friends and loved it. We dropped in from aguille du midi at the top of the cable car and worked our way down. I think the most sketchy part of the whole thing was the climb down onto the bowl at the top of the glacier. The wind was about 80 km/h and it was -30 degrees celsius with the wind chill. Although it wasn't the best boarding I've done it was a sensational thing to do.

There are some slightly different routes a couple of companies seem to do that caters more toward split boarders over skiers and I think we're going to investigate those as well. In saying that, it's a once in a lifetime experience so I think I'm going to go for it anyway. I'm happy for a bit of hard trekking, I think that makes the whole experience more worthwhile at the end. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Intrigued. Subscribed.


----------

